# Sterling Inverter problems?



## 114954 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi people, we had a sterling inverter fitted to our Celtic Rambler fifth wheel trailor,well within the first year the remote switch failed and on another occasion the inverter issued sparks whilst working.
It was returned to the Fifth wheel Company and I was informed the unit failed due to mains electricity being introduced into the inverter i.e. when it was also in circuit.
This is an incorrect answer so I want to know of anyone who has had similar problems with Sterling Products.
Best regards michael Joan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"This is an incorrect answer"

If the mains output is totally separate from the rest of the mains in the caravan, it is a literally incredible answer. If it is not, it is entirely plausible. I take it you are absolutely confident of the former?

Dave


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi thetruckers,

I have a Sterling 2500kw Inverter and so far no problems however I'm interested in anything that may be relevant to my unit as we just had to change inverters having bought a Ardent inverter last year and it packed in just 1 month out of warranty and Ardent weren't interested.

We have had several Sterling products over the years and have nothing but praise for them why do you say the answer is incorrect? and what problem did you have with the remote?

Pete


----------



## 114954 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Reply on Sterling inverter problem*

The inverter is wired through a relay which will allow, either mains,or inverter power into the van circuitry. When the inverter is turned on I listen for the relay to click and the TV standby light to come on. If this was to fail a micro switch is mounted directly behind the exterior mains supply socket.This micro switch makes and breaks the signal wire from the remote switch to inverter when the socket is swung up and out to recieve the mains supply plug. This is my reason for saying Sterlings reason for inverter failure is the "incorrect answer"
Also, I am adamamant that mains was not ever present when the inverter was brought into the van ciruitry.

I say the retailer`Fifth wheel co.` is taking the path of least resistance by accepting a faulty diagnosis from the manufacturer who blames the `punter` This is why I feel so angry to be treated as a fool and a liar. :evil:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I suggest you phone Sterling and chat with Charles Sterling personally.

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi not taking sides here at all, but the fact that the relay "clicks" when you turn the inverter on means that the normal position of the contact in the relay is normally closed (N/C) to the incoming 220 volt supply. When the coil receives inverted AC voltage in energises and throws the contact from the N/C mains supply to the inverted 220 volt. There is always the danger of a little contact "bounce" with this method so it is in fact possible to introduce mains voltage up the bum of the inverter 8O

As Dave has suggested, why not have a chat with Charles Sterling? He is brusque and blunt, but the expert in his field without a question. We supply loads of Sterling equipment and find them very fair with warranty issues.

Charles Sterling will probably suggest that you use one of their own switching systems which will safely switch between genny, mains and inverter without any chance of cross current.

As I say I am not taking sides, just thought that I would offer a little advice to suggest that perhaps no one is calling you a liar, as these things can happen.

Eddie


----------

